# Sunday's Clinical shift



## Jon (May 3, 2005)

Ok. I had a bizzare time on Sunday, in what was one of my last ED clinical shifts.

There was a 10mile race through town, sponsored by a large HMO. The race goes right by the front of the hospital.

The EMS coverage is provided by many private EMS co's, with squads from outside of the city helping.

I was at the ED for about 2 hours, and we were DESERTED. 

Then we get a patient.

Guy was running the race, hit the one mile mark, started to feel sick, slowed down and started walking. His running mate kept running. Guy went down in front of a cop, cop screams on radio for an ambulance, Nurses, EMT's, Doctors all stop running and start CPR. Medic on bike sees them doing CPR, stops, throws his AED on, shocks x1, ROSC. Pulls out the BVM, gets a BLS rig to transport, continues vetilations, gets an IV, no meds, runs like heck to the ED. Pt. starts breathing as they get to the ED, Pt. comes into the ED and wakes up in the ED bed. CAOx4, doesn't remember anything after starting to walk.

Guy doesn't belive how lucky he is. Nor does anyone else in the ED. No Neuro deficits we can see, prbably CPR within 1 minute of going down, shocked within 4.

Guy goes to CCU, wants to go home  

Rest of day goes REALLY SLOW, I'm walking out, we get Trauma Pt's x5 at 1900 shift change. I end up getting out after 1930 because we are slammed.    <_< 

All in all, really cool day.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 3 2005, 11:21 AM
> * Ok. I had a bizzare time on Sunday, in what was one of my last ED clinical shifts.
> 
> There was a 10mile race through town, sponsored by a large HMO. The race goes right by the front of the hospital.
> ...


 Congrats

Sometimes the system has to save at least one person. Unfortuneatly I don't have much luck w/ that.


----------



## Luno (May 3, 2005)

Talk about picking your moment for maximum impact and effect .


----------



## Jon (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@May 3 2005, 01:50 PM
> * Talk about picking your moment for maximum impact and effect . *


 All the ED staff were saying that gee... why was the guy running with heart trouble.


HE DIDN'T HAVE ANY! (until sunday, at least  )

He had no real PMH, runs like 100 miles a month, and did a half marathon within the last few weeks with no trouble.


Myself, a couple of nurses and some of the docs al recognized this guy was tremedously lucky to drop almost in front of someone with an AED, and in front of half a dozen or more heathcare providers. He probably would have died, or at least had a much worse outcome if he had coded while running by himself, or at home.

He is a poster case for the AED industry.

Jon


----------



## runindash05 (May 4, 2005)

Jon....
  I was told this but not for sure.  If you go to the makers of the AED you were using that day and write them...tell them what happend, how the AED was used..blah blah.  I guess they send you a patch?  pin?   letter?  Something for your dept. you can put up.   

          So the story was told.....

Brandon


----------



## rescuecpt (May 4, 2005)

I believe it's called an "AED Save" recognition, I've seen them around, but I'm not sure if you get them from the AED co or if you buy them yourself - I've seen them for sale in catalogues.


----------



## Jon (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 4 2005, 01:45 PM
> * I believe it's called an "AED Save" recognition, I've seen them around, but I'm not sure if you get them from the AED co or if you buy them yourself - I've seen them for sale in catalogues. *


 Most AED co's have programs, I think, and there is even a group that meets regulary of SCA survivors like this guy.

Jon


----------



## Jon (May 4, 2005)

I also had a little internal laugh when one of the RN's looked at the pt.'s description on the computer - inital complaint - Cardiac Arrest. Dr's Tx. Note read something like - AEDx1 in Field, ROSC. Awaiting CCU Bed.


"whats ROSC?????"


"Return of Spontanious Circulation."


"Oh.... never seen that before"

(Given how the local prehospital codes usually end up, probably in more than one sense)


Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@May 3 2005, 12:50 PM
> * Talk about picking your moment for maximum impact and effect . *


 There is not in existence a more perfect way to sum up that day.... there just isn't!!!


----------

